# Datenschützer vs. Datenschutz-Kritiker: "Privatsphäre ist sowas von Eighties?"



## Newsfeed (28 April 2011)

Bei einer Diskussionsveranstaltung tauschten Datenschützer und die "Post-Privacy-Spacken" der selbsternannten "Spackeria" ihre Ansichten aus – und waren sich zumindest in der Diagnose des "Kontrollverlusts" einig.

Weiterlesen...


----------

